# ESP Light



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Probably nothing to worry about but over the past few weeks my ESP light has come on whilst driving and stays on three or four times - after I've been cruising along and then given it some welly. As soon as I turn off and restart the engine the ESP light goes off and everything is back to normal.

I'm thinking the ESP might trigger in the slippery conditions we've been having, but it wouldn't normally stay on.

Anything I should look at ?


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Had same problem mate, ended up taking it to stealers and it was a lateral acceleration sensor £370!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basser (Oct 14, 2009)

Does the abs light come on as well? I had that problem It was the longtitudinal sensor,cost around 100 GBP,there are plenty of threads on here. Can diy.


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

had mine too, but very seldom.
cud it be the car battery? since mine only drives about 2times per month.
did a Vag-Com diagnose, but nothing on the ABS nor the ESP.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

liffy99, same happening to me. Mine also came up twice last week, it was OK when I turned the ignition off and on again. ESP works okay, except from time to time when the light comes on.
Is this a sign to look for a new G200? [smiley=bomb.gif]



> Friday,01,January,2010,15:12:00:21461
> VCDS Version: Release 805.2
> 
> Address 03: ABS Brakes
> ...


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

No issues with ABS (which has kicked in a couple of times in the ice lately).
Car' s a daily driver with no battery problems whatsoever.
Perhaps its just the cold weather that seems to affect the ESP going by some comments here (but isn't that just the time you really need it ?).

It's only happened three times so will ignore for a while but sounds like a G200 might be on the way out ?

Anyone have a VAGCOm in Somerset and could run a fault check ?


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like it's getting worse, my light is on all the time from today afternoon :x 
I'll go and check fault codes again right now, can someone tell me the part number for G200? Is it 7E0 907 652 (A)?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

liffy99 said:


> Anyone have a VAGCOm in Somerset and could run a fault check ?


I have Vagcom and had this issue with mine till it drove me nuts hopefully sorted now but I'm on the outskirts of Bristol not to far though :wink:


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool. It was an intermittent fault four days ago.. looks like it changed to permanent [smiley=smash.gif]



> Tuesday,05,January,2010,21:02:22:21461
> VCDS Version: Release 805.2
> 
> Address 03: ABS Brakes
> ...


Did a quick Measuring Blocks reading (car was STATIONARY!!):









I'll first check the connections tomorrow, but I doubt that's the problem.
Should I be looking for a new G200 sensor? 7E0 907 652 (A)?

Help please!


----------



## basser (Oct 14, 2009)

It looks to me as if your longtitude sensor is way out . Should they not be nearer to zero m/s


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

It seems kinda weird to me, that noone experienced this?
I think, theoretically, the values in measuring blocks should show the acceleration of 0m/s^2. Can someone with VAG-COM please post the readings of your own TT? :mrgreen:

P.S. The light is now again not on permanently, but turns and stays on when ESP should be activated!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't worry about it... it'll go fine when the weather warms up... try getting the cabin to about 24 degrees and turn the car off and then back on... usually you'll find it's fine... it's the joints on the circuit board in the sensor... they are effected by the cold...


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Happened to me too once in UK whilst cold and damp, now that i live in Portugal it hasnt happened, so move to Portugal.
hahahahahahahah
hi guys.
José


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I actually live near Mediterranean, so it's not so deadly cold :mrgreen: But last five weeks it's been around -10°C which is very unusual.
tony_rigby_uk, you're right! After the car warmed up and I turned the car off/on again and the light was gone. But aso happened to me that the light came on while driving.
Did Audi miss something? Isn't ESP supposed to work under cold conditions, especially on snow and ice in winter? :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i get it on mine every winter... Although on mine it's G419....http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+Long+/+Lat there the same thing really but that post clears them up.... very expensive sensor when you consider what you could buy instead...... this year rather than fixing the sensor i got a forge front mount intercooler... just roll on summer :lol: :lol: :lol:

as for it coming back on... temp must have dropped again or a speed bump broke the connection in the circuit board again...another quick switch off and one and it'll be fine... annoying problem.... YES... but for the 3months we get cold weather is it worth spending £400 on the part and then what £150 on fitting.... Silly money :lol:


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, there might be some cheap used sensors on ebay, a DIY fit would do. I'll consider that in future, first, I'll do your reset procedure mentioned in that topic! Right now :mrgreen:


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I did a login with 40168 code. It didn't show up any successful login message, but the Basic Setting showed the values.

Here's what I got:

Channel 63: Adjustment Not Possible -6.35 m/s^2 N/A
Channel 69: Adjustment OK 0.292 m/s^2 N/A

On channel 63, the buttons ON/OFF do not show :? Why does it say Adjustment Not Possible?
Car is on a leveled ground and stationary, the temperature here is aprox. 9°C, 20°C in the cabin right now, if it makes any sense.
How do I get to the G200 sensor??

Thanks!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sensor is too far out of torrelence.... -6 is bloody low..... it can only correct if it's between a certain figure -
+/- can't remember what it is... it's on the link i've posted... but your well over it....

here's what your up against 

















some people have cleaned it up and then used a glue gun to seal it.








and it's worked fine...obviously the crap in there is just messing around with the sensing ability of the unit... not tried it myself... too much like hard work..


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my.. 
It did seem to me that ESP was not fully working since I bought the car, because ESP in my A6 kicks in very quick. Looks like it has a lot of wrong data from this sensor.
So.. it makes me think. I'll have to take some time for the weekend and try to work this out  Otherwise I'll just order a used sensor or something (I've got nothing to lose). This part you've posted in the pictures, is near the steering wheel, under dashboard (left side), since my car is LHD? And what is the replacement part number?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Some more useful info...
> 
> On Pre 2002 cars the system is like this (upto and including 8N.2.014.400):-
> 
> ...


that gives you the low down... the G251 will be on your drivers side... and the G200 will be to the right of the steering wheel... it's pretty much in the center of the car so either way you go you should find it... I know on right hand drive it's easier to get to from the drivers side...


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like I'll be taking G200 out from the lower dash and give it a clean this weekend :roll: That's the dirty one in the pictures, right? I'm just a bit confused


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yes thats right


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I tried this thing today and it didn't work for me:









Still have the ESP light on, but guess what, my laptop died today, so I'm struggling to get a portable machine for a vag-com scan :roll:

EDIT:
Managed to find a computer  


> 01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
> 57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent


Looks like I didn't find a solution, but I didn't quite destroy it yet :mrgreen: Tomorrow I will give it another try, otherwise I'll find another one to replace.
Tony, do you have any idea how to get the chip out? Is it only soldering or is there some other seal that holds the chip in place..?? Looks like it's very strong :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Think it's just the two lugs... If you grid them off it should pop out... Was it wet the sensor??? apparently it's all because of moisture in there....also you may have to clear the code or do a good few miles of driving for the code to clear once the sensor is back in..


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

There is one weird thing!
Channel 63 now reads correct values of around 0.03 m/s^2 when stationary, but the error is still there. I tried clearing it but gave up and took the sensor out. So as you suggested, I will try to put the sensor in again and use it for a day...

I just don't have an idea how to fit the sensor back in the metal housing.. Seems like it's so tight there :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah it is pretty tight... there is a special way of doing it.... i've still not found it... i know wak made a comment on here about how to pull it out easily...


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

If you mean fitting it back on the car.............
Put the sensor in the metal housing then locate the housing's bottom lugs in the mount slots, they hook in, then its just like a hinge, move it towards the mount and it will click in place, needs a good squeeze :wink:


----------



## dac3774 (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there any posts that show (pics) where the sensors are on a pre 2002? I couldnt see any  
Am I right in thinking there are two longtitudinal sensors? I have supposidly had one replaced by a local garage, but it hasnt cleared the problem, light keeps coming on. They havent charged me but I have the unit they removed. If there are two, I was thinking of swapping them over if I could find them!!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

dac3774 said:


> Is there any posts that show (pics) where the sensors are on a pre 2002? I couldnt see any
> Am I right in thinking there are two longtitudinal sensors? I have supposidly had one replaced by a local garage, but it hasnt cleared the problem, light keeps coming on. They havent charged me but I have the unit they removed. If there are two, I was thinking of swapping them over if I could find them!!


One is behind the glovebox the other is under the steering column next to the bigger yaw sensor both the same G200 sensors, have a search for longditude or lateral sensors on here I'm sure there are diagrams somewhere


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

markypoo said:


> dac3774 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any posts that show (pics) where the sensors are on a pre 2002? I couldnt see any
> ...


Both are G200 or do they have different marks? 
How the hell do I know which one is faulty by vag-com scan?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Because vagcom will say either lateral or longditude sensor is at fault, I'm sure from memory and because I disconnected mine to find out which is which, longditude is behind the glovebox and lateral is under the steering next to the yaw sensor


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ones G200 and other is G251.... same part number for both... (mounting is differen't) don't be surprised if it's a differen't part number as one of the parts was discontinued and replaced with the same as the other (looks like it has a VW sticker on ONLY and not Audi and VW this said part that got replaced)

like i said before have a look here :- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+long+/+lat

the bit your after this time is:-


> From this info you can see that the older TT's have:-
> 
> 1x Yaw Sensor at par No. 1J0 907 657 in location 35
> 1x Acceleration (long/lat) Part No. 1J0 907 651A in location 36 (near Yaw / Steering column) (G200)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: there's more than enough info on that page above... think every Long Lat and Yaw is answered there... :lol:


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry for being blind. The car has been really pissing me off lately :lol: Guess I'll go for G200 first, since VAG-COM reports G200. Thank you guys!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

know the feeling my abs / esp is annoying the living daylights out of... just just a live log of the wheel sensors at the left one is only working at speed... all other sensors are reading 12mph and left 0... so thats why my abs and esp are kicking in all the time.... still no vagcom code though


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk: It's possile that it's not the circuit in the sensor, but the sensor itself that thinks its 0mph. So that would not show up as a fault.
I think it's similar to the temp sensor fault I've had on my A4, there was no fault code but still the car wouldn't start. Turned out the sensor was giving the reading of -50°C and the mixture was far too incorrect. Solved by replacing the sensor with a new one.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

could be... but think it's more serious than that... the sensor seems to be missing abit... the otherside is well closer to the ABS ring on the hub... than on the side thats at fault... it's like there's half of it missing.... :? it's booked in for the 25th so while doing all this today http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700 i've disconnected the Front left sensor


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

both my abs and esp lights are on, intermittently... and sometimes abs engages under light braking :-(... could this be the same fault!.. only occurred after the snow / ice..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> both my abs and esp lights are on, intermittently... and sometimes abs engages under light braking :-(... could this be the same fault!.. only occurred after the snow / ice..


Thats exactly what mine was doing !!!! come to the conclusion part of the magnet on the sensor is missing.... there's not other way the sensor can be further away from the abs ring otherwise... especially when the wheel bearing seems fine :? I've just unplugged mine... but it's in awesome GTI on the 25th for it to be looked at..... so i'll let you know...

Note: you may find it gets worse and then starts kicking in when setting off as well as stopping.. :?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

tony, ive managed to get rid of the lights, how???...well a 30 Mile mototrway run. and heavy braking from high speed... i think its moisture!, im sure it'll be back!
let me know what the garage says to you.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm I tried that... :lol: :lol: and when disconnecting my abs sensor it looks like the pad is erm.... well.... not that good (considering it's fairly new) seems to have transformed into little rubbery slithers on the inside pad... i'll let you know what they say... got a feeling it's more terminal than the abs sensor though... as even with it switched off it's not feeling wuite right... (and it was blead with new pads about 2months ago) i'll let you kno... hoping it's simple... and praying it isn't caliper failure as the v6/R2 calipers are megga bucks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

well i found a firm that do seals for less than £20

bigred, iirc you get the seals and the other rubber sliders / covers that go over the guide pins


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Back to the problem: I got it solved today by replacing the G200 sensor myself, the cost for one was 57£ off eBay inc. shipping. I had some problems first, because the light didn't go off, so cleared it a couple of times, checked channels 63 and 69 (both ADAP-okay), did a short drive and the light set off, only came on when I let my wheels skid a little :twisted: so yes ESP now WORKS 

Thanks for all help, especially to tony_rigby_uk


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

egster said:


> Thanks for all help, especially to tony_rigby_uk


Glad it's sorted matey... good news for ya  my esp woes will hopefully be sorted by awesome tomoz... as well as a few other things :?


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

egster said:


> Back to the problem: I got it solved today by replacing the G200 sensor myself, the cost for one was 57£ off eBay inc. shipping. I had some problems first, because the light didn't go off, so cleared it a couple of times, checked channels 63 and 69 (both ADAP-okay), did a short drive and the light set off, only came on when I let my wheels skid a little :twisted: so yes ESP now WORKS
> 
> Thanks for all help, especially to tony_rigby_uk


Is this an easy job to do? Ihave to replace mine too. I get intermittent ESP light and VAG COM showing the Yaw sensor as the culprit.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

It's quite an easy job in from my point of view.
Just remove the trim under the steering wheel (it will be a bit hard to put it back in at first, but I got used to it as I removed mine around 6 times :lol: ) and there are these two sensors.

Disconnect the connectors from both sensors.

You'll need this to remove the holder with the two sensors








The tool must be long because you have to reach through holes as the space is limited - size 6

Be careful and don't drop the sensors to the floor because they might die instantly!

Good luck!


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for that. I have some extra long allen keys so will go sensor shopping tomorrow.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TheBoyLeeRoy said:


> egster said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the problem: I got it solved today by replacing the G200 sensor myself, the cost for one was 57£ off eBay inc. shipping. I had some problems first, because the light didn't go off, so cleared it a couple of times, checked channels 63 and 69 (both ADAP-okay), did a short drive and the light set off, only came on when I let my wheels skid a little :twisted: so yes ESP now WORKS
> ...


Yaw sensor for sale here but says 2002 :? think they may be different if yours is a 99 but has part number
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-225BHP-ES ... 19ba43eb8d


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

All Info here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+How+To+Long+Lat should give you your part numbers..


----------

